# Light bar



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Looking to install some additional lighting on my Honda Rancher. Thinking of putting a light bar on the front rack. Any suggestions? plashlights? I have no clue to where to start on which ones....Thanks.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have had excellent luck with Bean LED. Google them. Mike is a great guy and a wounded vet supporting his family.


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just got one off Amazon a couple weeks ago with a wireless remote control(which was extra). Everything went together great, and spent 4 days at River Run with it and its still all holding together great.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

*Plashlight*

I just installed a 43" Plashlight light bar on my Polaris ranger. I am very pleased. You can order their bars on line or go to their shop. I went to their shop, little tricky to get to but I was glad I went. I also purchased their wiring harness with light switch and it sure made for an easy install


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

*Plashlight*

They had several different size bars, just stating I had good luck with the light and that I purchased


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd check out Lifetime Led or Opt7.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

DSL_PWR said:


> I'd check out Lifetime Led or Opt7.


Have had an opt 7 32" on the truck or 6+ months with no problems. I live on a dirt road so its been shaked to death and used alot vs most people just haveing it as a acc. Cant bet it for $200.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Give us a shout at Big Country Outdoors, we can hook you up with our PlashLights line & offer professional installation! We now have a great team of technicians available for prompt service. Team Leader Vince can also design & install any "out of the box" ideas that you might have!

Big Country Outdoors
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
713-461-9443
800-657-9998


----------

